# [SOLVED] Team Fortress 2 graphics issue



## Nexroth (Feb 18, 2009)

I had just recently picked up my new 9800 GT and figured I'd go ramp up the graphics in my games. I've had success with every game except for Team Fortress 2. I turned the graphics settings up to the maximum settings x16 CSAA anisotropic x8 etc... but when I go to change my HDR to either Full(recommended)/Bloom/None as well as enable bloom effect when available but it didn't seem to work. I did my research and realized I couldn't have HDR on while including bloom so of course I tried many combinations of (Full with enable bloom effect/Bloom with enable bloom effect/None with enable bloom effect) With each combo I got the same result of when I would join a game my options would either have the bloom effect grayed out or has no effect. Anyway one last thing I noticed was that under the video options it says that my Hardware Directx is at 8.1 and my Software Directx is at 9.0 even though I have technically speaking up to DX10 I was at least expecting to see Directx 9.0c. I guess what I'm looking to get from this is how I can get my TF2 to look "shiny" ex. http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2007/10/team_fortress_2/b30.jpg The way mine looks nothing has highlights on the models and everything is kind of flat.

Here are my specs oh and my processor is an AMD 3800+ Dual core
--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 1
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name DAVID-PC
User Name David

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 2000 MHz
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 3072 MB
BIOS Type Award (12/15/06)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (QM5071700999)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller AT9HBBO2 IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
SCSI/RAID Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller Virtual CloneDrive
Disk Drive SAMSUNG SP2504C SCSI Disk Device (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Disk Drive Generic- Compact Flash USB Device
Disk Drive Generic- SM/xD-Picture USB Device
Disk Drive Generic- SD/MMC USB Device
Disk Drive Generic- MS/MS-Pro USB Device
Disk Drive FANTOM WD10EACS-22D6B0 USB Device
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H20L ATA Device
Optical Drive QU2366V MQQ313L SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive QU2366V MQQ313L SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive QU2366V MQQ313L SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status Unknown

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 232063 MB (133297 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 6408 MB (934 MB free)
M: (FAT32) 953750 MB (773678 MB free)
Total Size 1164.3 GB (886.6 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Microsoft USB Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 (IntelliType Pro)
Mouse Logitech HID-compliant G3/MX518 Optical Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Network Adapter U.S. Robotics 10/100/1000 PCI NIC (192.168.2.3)

I'd love the help I know my problem is definitely minimal but I just want to be able to run everything as best as my computer can.

Thanks

Oh and here are the console errors from TF2 



Attemped to precache unknown particle system "rockettrail_!"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "pyro_blast_warp"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "burninggibs"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "electrocuted_blue"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "electrocuted_blue_flash"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "electrocuted_gibbed_blue"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "electrocuted_gibbed_blue_flash"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "electrocuted_red"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "electrocuted_red_flash"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "electrocuted_gibbed_red"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "electrocuted_gibbed_red_flash"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "water_splash01_playerripple"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "water_splash01_column"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "water_burning_steam"!
Attemped to precache unknown particle system "snow_steppuff01"!
No pure server whitelist. sv_pure = 0
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Failed, using default cubemap 'engine/defaultcubemap'
Redownloading all lightmaps
ConVarRef hud_quickinfo doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef topcolor doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef bottomcolor doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef cl_himodels doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef cl_playermodel doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef cl_crosshairusealpha doesn't point to an existing ConVar
--- Missing Vgui material vgui/crosshairs/
ConVarRef cl_crosshairscale doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef hud_quickinfo doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef hud_quickinfo doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef cl_himodels doesn't point to an existing ConVar
ConVarRef cl_crosshairusealpha doesn't point to an existing ConVar


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 graphics issue*

Hi Nexroth and welcome to TSF,

First off HDR will be working but in the past many people complained that in some areas of some maps the intensity of HDR was too strong. So they toned it down to a level you can't really notice. Also most TF2 have Bloom override settings that disable Bloom or again minimize the affects. To be honest dont use bloom, when sniping all you see for a second is white.

To set the DX level for the game follow the screen shot.
1. Right click TF2 and select Properties.
2. Make sure your on the General Tab
3. Click Set Launch options.
4. Type -dx9 in the box and press ok
5. Launch TF2 normally.
Pic below

You have some missing Textures/particels. The download may of been corrupted. Try Verifying the files by doing the following
1. Right Click TF2 and select properties.
2. Click on the Local Files Tab.
3. Click on Verify Cache
Pic Below


----------



## Nexroth (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 graphics issue*

Ah that explains it then. That's really too bad though seems like if people don't like it they could just not choose to use the setting /sigh Anyway thanks for the help with the missing textures.

Cheers


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 graphics issue*

If the Verifyer does find files missing it will automatically download them. This is usually indicated by TF2 doing an update.
Also TF2 does not support 16x CSAA only a max of 8x CSAA and 8x MSAA


----------



## Nexroth (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Team Fortress 2 graphics issue*

Ah ha I figured it out so when I tried to input the -dx9 still no luck; however I did some more digging and found that I should try -dx95 and now it works like a charm couldn't be happier

Thanks for all your suggestions Aus


----------

